

Will mayors one day rule the world? - fizl
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29352004

======
visarga
Great! The more fragmented power is, the better. Better to have many actors
engaged into the political process, countering and balancing each other, that
to put all that power into the hands of few. I hope local leadership becomes
more important than centralized one - be it federalism or this.

------
jqm
What an unusual idea. I like it. Governence in this fashion might actually
solve some problems rather than creating corporate resource wars.

Sadly it will probably never amount to more than say...the sister city
program. All symbolism no substance.

